

Logging in with tattoos and pills may be a reality soon. - cramerica
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/log-in-password-with-electronic-tattoos-or-pills/

======
cramerica
>The other innovation unveiled is a pill that a user can swallow, which then
switches on, powered by the person’s stomach acid. The pill then transmits an
18-bit signal, essentially making the person a walking password.

I don't know how I feel about this one, nor do I understand how it would work.
Do you have to do that every day? Every other day? How would the transmitter
inside the pill actually stay in your body?

